# Who will be the hot name in '08?



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have two candidates and they are Jamont Gordon and Chris Douglas-Roberts come June '08. Guys who people may not be talking about right now, but Douglas-Roberts has the chance to make the Final Four and really show people what he is capable with a real PG next to him. 

Jamont Gordon is a just a beast and he will get Miss. State into the NCAA tournament. I like both of them. I also like Ryan Anderson from Cal and Robbi Cowgill from Wazzoo, two guys who I think have better pro potential than Fazekas and Glen Davis.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if Darrell Arthur made his way into the top 3. He supposedly was playing great for the USA U-19 squad until he got hurt. Obviously, he plays for a top team. Sorry, I guess I really didn't go out on a limb with my pick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I have been saying this for the past two seasons now, maybe this year he will eventually get his due respect

SEAN SINGLETARY


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Agree with HKF Jamont Gordon will hopefully get his due, as he is quite the player.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Your token Euro player for the 08 draft is probably going to be Danilo Galinari of Italy. He's projected to be a late lottery pick but there really isnt any reason that he wont make his way up to the top half dozen players or so. He along with Bellineli and Bargnani are the future of the Italian national team. Need a comparison, i would go with former NBA player Tom Gugliota, just my take.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^DE has been hyping Aleksandrov for a while now


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HB said:


> ^DE has been hyping Aleksandrov for a while now


They have him 28th in their recent mock so they arent hyping him that much. He was a big name a few years ago and then injuries and poor play sort of knocked him off the radar screen.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I am going to have to concur on Gordon, I couldn't believe he didn't get a first round promise last year. I was kind of hoping he'd stay in the draft anyway and end up in Boston (he'd be unreal in Rivers' set).


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I was going to say Ryan from Cal but HKF as always has his ear to the street


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This year is an interesting year for the draft. Some really good GEM players who could breakout and turn themselves into household names. Some people were being overlooked last year and I am really not sure why. Like I really think Jerome Dyson is a heck of a player (maybe the best player in the Big East), but no one talks about him because UConn was way too young last year. I think he has a Ben Gordon/Ray Allen type breakout sophomore year to be honest.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Not buying it on CD-R HKF


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Not buying it on CD-R HKF


Why did you upgrade to DVD-RW's? Kidding of course. Actually I think Douglas-Roberts' biggest weakness is he is getting coaching from Jalen Rose. However, his unorthodox left-handed style of play will probably make him a very good bench player in the NBA the moment he steps into the league. At first he was considered a combo guard, but now I believe he is a 2/3, with the versatility to fit in with a lot of teams. 

To be honest, as much as I love Brandon Roy, I see this kid as having the ability to be just as good, but more durable.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Jeremy Pargo
Deon Thompson


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dyson does look pretty smooth.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> I have two candidates and they are Jamont Gordon and Chris Douglas-Roberts come June '08. Guys who people may not be talking about right now, but Douglas-Roberts has the chance to make the Final Four and really show people what he is capable with a real PG next to him.
> 
> Jamont Gordon is a just a beast and he will get Miss. State into the NCAA tournament. I like both of them. I also like Ryan Anderson from Cal and Robbi Cowgill from Wazzoo, two guys who I think have better pro potential than Fazekas and Glen Davis.


CDR is going to be a lottery pick. IMO he is a superior NBA prospect to Corey Brewer.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Jamont is a big-time stat-stuffing guard, who will ride Wade's success into the 1st-round. He's gotta improve on his 42% shooting, but there's a lot to like. A guy that if he was 2" taller could be a star in the league.

I think I ultimately like Douglas-Roberts more pro-wise due to his height and offensive efficiency. Calipari system or not, 54% from the floor for a swing is pretty impressive. He probably won't be as sexy next year playing with Rose, but he's definitely an interesting 2.

Two big bodies that are getting solid attention, but I think still may be underrated are Love and Caracter. If the latter can get his head on straight, he's a lotto pick. I think Kevin will dominate immediately, have a fantastic frosh season helping UCLA go deep in the tourney, and become a mid-late lotto pick. I don't see him returning at all; he's got the skills and body. Like his big brother Spencer Hawes, he's one and done.

Terrence Williams started to emerge last year and could have a legit breakout season. He's got all the tools for a wing. He and Caracter are a pretty damn talented wing/big college combo when they want to be.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Earl Clark


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> Earl Clark



He is going to be a good one.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I think Chris Lofton is going to be highly sought after by the end of the season. He's got a great stroke.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Speaking of Lofton... NBADraft.net has him at #52. I say no way.

They also have Singletary at #48. Geez.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Malik Harriston. I think he will play his way into the 1st round. He doesnt have a great long stroke, but he is very well rounded and severley underrated aspect of the Ducks success last season. He can rebound well, pass well and has a money mid-ranged game. I think he is going to get 20ppg with Brooks gone.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Earl Clark will be behind Sosa, Palacio, Caracter, Williams and Padgett as far as acclaim this season. Thats why I really think that Louisville team is loaded, look at how many talented players they have on the team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Earl Clark will be behind Sosa, Palacio, Caracter, Williams and Padgett as far as acclaim this season. Thats why I really think that Louisville team is loaded, look at how many talented players they have on the team.


Earl is going to be the best NBA player on he current Louisville squad.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^I dont dispute that. He just has a couple of frontcourt players ahead of him that will affect his minutes this year


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Speaking of Lofton... NBADraft.net has him at #52. I say no way.
> 
> They also have Singletary at #48. Geez.


Lofton is another Trajan Langdon. No team is gonna take a Trajan in the lotto, let alone first round, for a long time.

He's a phenomenal shooter, but he's only 6'2 and doesn't do much else. JJ caught a break because he's 2-3" taller.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lofton can only hope to become an Eddie House. He has the stroke but the truth is he is a specialist.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> Lofton can only hope to become an Eddie House. He has the stroke but the truth is he is a specialist.


...and I'm not even sure he can be an Eddie House. Eddie averaged over 3apg in college, while Lofton has averaged only about 1.7 through last year. He's got a great Euroleague career ahead of him if he can't stick.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Maybe isn't too far under the radar, but if Jerel McNeal finds his stroke he'll be a good one. Big East DPOY last year.

No love for Thabeet?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Remember the name Austin Daye. The kid is going to be an absolute stud.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Another relative unknown that should generate some buzz soon into his career is Andrew Ogilvy. I considered him the best overall player at the FIBA Under-19s, averaging 22.3ppg, 9.8rpg, 1.6apg, and 2.3bpg. He reminds me of Bogut in many ways - huge, productive, moderately athletic, highly skilled, Aussie C coming to a 2nd-tier NCAA program after dominating the same mentioned FIBA tourney. I'm not sure he's quite the talent Bogut is, though.

http://www.serbia2007.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/07/fiba/u19men/teamPlay/play/p/competitioncode//eventid/3955/langlc/en/playernumber/61499/roundid/3955/searchstr//season//fe_teamPlay_playStat.html

Regardless, the transition should be easy for him with Shan Foster bombing 3s, stretching the defense for him. I don't see why he shouldn't get something at least around 15/8 this season; 20/10 if he comes back for another year.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

watch out for DaJuan Summers he going to have a great year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Has anyone mentioned Tajuan Porter?


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

Josh Carter from A&M and Shan Foster from Vandy.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Remember the name Austin Daye. The kid is going to be an absolute stud.



Love the shameless plug for Gonzaga players(really do). Doubt that Daye is going to be in the 08 draft but he joins a good group there. With a good year Heytvelt could get move up on a lot people's list, lets hope he can keep his head on straight. Pargo could get some attention, along with 
Downs.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

is Robert Sacre going to get any playing time?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

How many hot names do we have now ? 38 ?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Remember the name Austin Daye. The kid is going to be an absolute stud in the NBDL


There, fixed that for you.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> There, fixed that for you.


Have you ever seen the kid play? He's projected as a lottery pick for 09'. I know back east you kind of shut a blind eye to the west coast talent. But believe me this, he will be a household name before the years out.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BigMac said:


> is Robert Sacre going to get any playing time?


He should get some PT. But still has some holes in his game. Look for him to get the starting spot when Heytvelt moves on, most likely after this year.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Daye has a lot of talent, but I seriously doubt he goes lottery in any draft.

Jordan Hill from Arizona, he reminds me of a smaller version of Amare. Not saying that he will ever come close to Amare, but he has that same explosiveness, agression, shot blocking, running the floor, rebounding, punishing the rim skill set and attitude that Amare showcases. He added a 15 footer to his repituar this summer, but I am waiting to see that during a real game.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

I am going to say Kosta Koufos pulls a Greg Oden this year and in the draft!!!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Have you ever seen the kid play? He's projected as a lottery pick for 09'. I know back east you kind of shut a blind eye to the west coast talent. But believe me this, he will be a household name before the years out.


Oh like that Once in a Generation player Adam Morrison? He was like, the best player to come out of the Pacific Northwest in decades! Too bad the East Coast bias made us hate on such a supreme talent when it was obvious that he would light up the NBA for 25 points a night in his rookie year.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Oh like that Once in a Generation player Adam Morrison? He was like, the best player to come out of the Pacific Northwest in decades! Too bad the East Coast bias made us hate on such a supreme talent when it was obvious that he would light up the NBA for 25 points a night in his rookie year.



Spokane is in the Pacific Northwest?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The last time I checked, yes.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

rainman said:


> Spokane is in the Pacific Northwest?


It's not?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> It's not?


Technically it is, to us locals the Pacific Northwest is Vancouver, Seattle and Portland.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

To the rest of us it's the Pacific northwest. If you guys ever get independence we'll start calling you Cascadia.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> To the rest of us it's the Pacific northwest. If you guys ever get independence we'll start calling you Cascadia.


The rest of you guys can call it whatever you want if it makes you feel better.


----------

